# JDM 1/2 clear/amber 180sx Turnsignals



## stanzaboi (Jun 1, 2002)

If anyone is interested, I am selling them for $100+ shipping. They are half clear/ amber and come with sockets and bulbs.They are Brand new and straight from Japan. They sell for $140 at certain import websites.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

and they sell for $80 on jspec.com


----------



## stanzaboi (Jun 1, 2002)

*Correction*

They sell for $140 at Jspec.com as of June 19th


----------

